# What is one of your deeply held opinions and what would it take to change it?



## Vitoze (Jul 6, 2019)

For example, to use something less controversial, I deeply hold that the M4a1 Sherman tank was the best medium tank of WW2 based on ease of repair, logistics, and crew suitability.  I would change this opinion if I was provided data that proved another tank beat it in crew suitability and repair.


----------



## The Cunting Death (Jul 6, 2019)

That censorship of any kind is extremely evil; no matter what the purpose is, no matter what side of politics is doing it.


Nothing will change that.


----------



## KittyGremlin (Jul 6, 2019)

I'm completely and 100% pro-gun.

The only thing that would change my opinion is if guns grew legs and started shooting everyone by themselves.


----------



## Vitoze (Jul 6, 2019)

FatFuckFrank said:


> That censorship of any kind is extremely evil; no matter what the purpose is, no matter what side of politics is doing it.
> 
> 
> Nothing will change that.


I don't think you can find much push back on that here.  I do agree with giving media ratings for what is appropriate for minors, or encouraging parents to screen media before they let their kids interact with it though.  I don't know if that would fall under your definition of censorship or censorship related activities though.


----------



## Sīn the Moon Daddy (Jul 6, 2019)

Probably being betrayed, pointlessly, by someone you don't even really remember much. I didn't even remember their name. But I most certainly do know their name now.


----------



## Queen Elizabeth II (Jul 6, 2019)

Belief in the supernatural is dangerous and one of the most ancient threats to human flourishing and civilization. It should be actively mocked, discouraged and ideally purged whenever it rears its ugly head in whatever form it takes.

It would take proof of things like magic, supernatural creatures or afterlife realms to make me reconsider.


----------



## BoingoTango (Jul 6, 2019)

FatFuckFrank said:


> That censorship of any kind is extremely evil; no matter what the purpose is, no matter what side of politics is doing it.
> 
> 
> Nothing will change that.


Well, how do you feel about censoring child porn?

Gotta play that Devil's Advocate


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jul 6, 2019)

Boxer-briefs are best underwears. 


I will not be dissuaded.


----------



## Vitoze (Jul 6, 2019)

Exigent Circumcisions said:


> Boxer-briefs are best underwears.
> 
> 
> I will not be dissuaded.


you can't dissuade the object truth.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jul 6, 2019)

Well let's take this calm topic and notch it up to 100.

That there is a patient plan of white _genocide_* supported by at least, but not limited to, the UN, the EU, and the US state.
The UN had the specific plan of migration replacement on their site for years, but deleted somewhere at the start of this year when the EU adopted the plan.

To prove otherwise, I would have to see the leadership of for example the EU distance themselves openly from the ideas of Coudenhoven-Kalergi and condemn them as immoral and a concerted social engineering push for fertility in western countries (contrary to the current social engineering aiming at anti-fertlity, as planned for example in the _jaffe memo**_, which is almost just a "how to feminism" guide.)

What else could prove it false? More room for open inquiry about this topic and for many of the reasonable questions to be proven false in open and honest discussions, rather than the type we see now, where people seem to be saying "White genocide isn't happening, we don't even know who is white, and besides, you can't stop the plan anyways".

I've tackled the topic a couple of times on the farms, and whenever we get down to brass tacks, those resisting the idea that white genocide is happening openly admit that they wouldn't care if it did happen, which is a pretty weird thing to say, to be honest.

I've gone looking for alternate explanations of some of the things mentioned here and not found them, that tells me that it must almost certainly be true; which is about the highest truth level in my own hierarchy of understanding things.

Have a bit of courage and if you disagree, provide some strong supported reasoning for why you disagree.



_* geneva convention definition of genocide for the less informed:_



> *Article 2*
> In the present Convention, genocide means any of the following acts committed with intent to destroy, in whole or in part, a national, ethnical, racial or religious group, as such:
> 
> 
> ...



_** Jaffe memo




_


----------



## Memento Malum (Jul 6, 2019)

The most important thing for a person to possess is a sense of humor. The ability to laugh at the absurd is one of the things that makes us human.

To change my mind? Probably have to link laughter to early death or something of the kind. And that would be pretty funny to me, not going to lie.

Edit: Thanks Lemmingwise, now my opinion looks boring.


----------



## JuniperFalls (Jul 6, 2019)

BigRuler said:


> (sub saharan) africans are incapable of forming or maintaining civilisation unless they are propped up by foreign powers
> same for australian aborigines
> 
> what it would take to change? an example of a sub saharan african (or australian aboriginal) civilisation that arose from within instead of being imposed by outside forces


 Counter-argument: there were sub-Saharan civilizations -- the ancient Zimbabweans, and whatever old name Ethiopians went by when they were mentioned in Biblical or ancient Egyptian texts. As for the Aborigines, their population density never reached the point where they had to switch from hunter-gatherer life to agriculture (a switch which made life noticeably worse and harder for those early farmers).


----------



## Memento Malum (Jul 6, 2019)

BigRuler said:


> (sub saharan) africans are incapable of forming or maintaining civilisation unless they are propped up by foreign powers
> same for australian aborigines
> 
> what it would take to change? an example of a sub saharan african (or australian aboriginal) civilisation that arose from within instead of being imposed by outside forces



Great Zimbabwe: https://www.britannica.com/place/Great-Zimbabwe

Mansa Musa: https://www.britannica.com/biography/Musa-I-of-Mali

The Zulu's were a pretty decent empire too. (before they completely destroyed themselves)


----------



## Overcast (Jul 6, 2019)

Praising somebody or making note of them having a certain kind of heritage, sex or skin color when discussing their merits is just as bad as classic racism or discrimination.

It's essentially basing their entire value based on what they are rather than who they are. And it is essentially treating said people like small children that need to be protected rather than adults with their own agency.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jul 6, 2019)

And now that I took it 100, let's also do a tangential one.

I strongly believe that Feminism is an anti-fertility cult. Practically every part of it is anti-fertility. Look at the jaffe memo in my post above and the ideas how they planned to reduce population growth in the US and think how many of these have changed since the plans were formulated decades ago.

You remember of course that human fertility bottleneck is how many children women end up having, and often expressed in "children-per-woman".

Practically every vector of feminism reduces fertility. I say this without judgement of good/bad, just how it contributes to anti-fertility.

Reasons to believe that feminism is anti-fertility:

Reducing time to have children:
*Going to school longer
*Chasing career

Reducing the dream of having children:
*Homosexuality glorification
*Chasing masculine dreams
*Media filled with dysfunctional families
*Media filled with career women being heroes
*Mothers are depicted as unambitious

Killing or preventing children:
*Abortion
*Birth control

Making women less attractive and less attractive to build a family with:
*Fat acceptance
*Promiscuity
*Prostitution. PARDON ME, I mean our valiant sex workers.
*Opposing beauty ideals

Destroying fertility of women itself:
*Also fat acceptance
*Transgenderism glorification

Making men less attractive/necessary for women:
*State taking resources from men and giving it to women (see anglo study about men on average paying taxes, women on average getting state benefits)
*Quotums in business
*Discrimination against men in education (see sweden education discrimination laws for one example)


Also, there is a list of things on the contrary side, where feminism is pro-fertility:

Reasons to believe feminism is pro-fertility:
-Single mothers being celebrated.
-Support for polyamory families with children.
-Surrogate moms for gay parents
-Sperm donors for lesbian parents

That's it. That's the pro-fertility side of the coin for feminism.
(if I'm wrong, give me other reasons and I'll add those reasons to the list)

What would it take for me to think otherwise? Probably finding sufficient reason to make both these lists about equally long.


----------



## JuniperFalls (Jul 6, 2019)

Lemmingwise said:


> Have a bit of courage and if you disagree, provide some strong supported reasoning for why you disagree.



One of the genocide signs you listed was "(d) *Imposing measures intended to prevent births within the group;.*" 

Who is imposing mandatory contraception or abortions on white women who do not want them?


----------



## Black Waltz (Jul 6, 2019)

niggurz bad


----------



## Clop (Jul 6, 2019)

Lemmingwise said:


> And now that I took it 100, let's also do a tangential one.
> 
> I strongly believe that Feminism is an anti-fertility cult. Practically every part of it is anti-fertility. Look at the jaffe memo in my post above and the ideas how they planned to reduce population growth in the US and think how many of these have changed since the plans were formulated decades ago.
> 
> ...


You don't need feminism for that, that's just how women are when they already get money and security without sex.

Change my mind by not having several women immediately blow a casket and taking it suspiciously personally.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jul 6, 2019)

JuniperFalls said:


> One of the genocide signs you listed was "(d) *Imposing measures intended to prevent births within the group;.*"
> 
> Who is imposing mandatory contraception or abortions on white women who do not want them?



There are more ways to impose measures to prevent birth than the measures you have just described.

The straigth answer to your question is that there is no mandatory abortions on white women who do not want them. There is no mandatory contraception imposed either, but there does seem to be some environmental causes that would be similar in effect to mandatory contraception. We are exposed to plenty of estrogen in drinking water and xeno-estrogens through bpa that might have similar effects on fertility. Perhaps this is also the source of the decades long decline of sperm quality. This is understudied and we don't know for sure. We also don't know if this environmental cause is intentionally caused or intentionally not prevented. I do not consider this proven beyond any doubt. And in any case since this is far from significant enough to call contraception, as women do not have that much difficulty conceiving, I'm willing to concede altogether that (d) is not met completely.

Note that you don't need to meet every of the genocide qualifications. I don't think (e) white babies are being taken away from them either.



Clop said:


> You don't need feminism for that, that's just how women are when they already get money and security without sex.



Right and what social-political movement brought forward the social conditions where exactly that happens?


----------



## special need's H20 (Jul 6, 2019)

people who hate sweat pants. faggots always going on about jean pants. jeans are poopie!


----------



## JuniperFalls (Jul 6, 2019)

Lemmingwise said:


> There are more ways to impose measures to prevent birth than the measures you have just described.
> 
> The straigth answer to your question is that there is no mandatory abortions on white women who do not want them. There is no mandatory contraception imposed either, but there does seem to be some environmental causes that would be similar in effect to mandatory contraception. We are exposed to plenty of estrogen in drinking water and xeno-estrogens through bpa that might have similar effects on fertility. Perhaps this is also the source of the decades long decline of sperm quality. This is understudied and we don't know for sure. We also don't know if this environmental cause is intentionally caused or intentionally not prevented. I do not consider this proven beyond any doubt. And in any case since this is far from significant enough to call contraception, as women do not have that much difficulty conceiving, I'm willing to concede altogether that (d) is not met completely.



Assuming this is all true -- why do you call it "white" genocide rather than simply "genocide"? Is there any evidence that these measures affect white women more than other ethnic/racial groups? (Or, regarding lower sperm count in men -- any evidence that only WHITE men are affected by this?)


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jul 6, 2019)

BoingoTango said:


> Well, how do you feel about censoring child porn?



This ties into one more thing I'm going to post in this thread:

Everyone should stop equating porn with speech. Speech relates to political and societal ideas and the freedom to do so in a provocative manner.

Porn isn't speech. It's okay to censor porn and it's particularly okay to censor child porn. If you can't broadcast your ideas without getting naked or putting a dildo in your ass, then you should rethink the way you create your message. Free speech should not protect porn the same way that it protects your freedom to use speech.


----------



## Fek (Jul 6, 2019)

Islam is a scourge that should be wiped off the face of humanity.

You could change my mind by showing me the world is worse off _after _we try my opinion out..


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jul 6, 2019)

JuniperFalls said:


> Assuming this is all true -- why do you call it "white" genocide rather than simply "genocide"? Is there any evidence that these measures affect white women more than other ethnic/racial groups? (Or, regarding lower sperm count in men -- any evidence that only WHITE men are affected by this?)



Good question. Because low fertility alone does not destroy a people, in whole or in part. Only low fertility + mass migration destroys part of a people. A comparison is the native americans, where the final nail in the coffin wasn't any specific murder of native americans (though of course murders were part of the overall picture of their displacement and destruction), the final nail is the intermarriage.

The mass migration of europeans to what we now call america (north and south), without any such significant migration in the opposite direction. Many native americans ended up pairing with europeans and over the centuries you have a lot of people who are 1/8th native american. Their ancestors weren't kiled. They were in some sense absorbed.

But the people itself was unable to continue their traditions, their way of life. The people were destroyed, in part and as a result, it's an example of a genocide.

_edit: To clarify the situation a little more; if you have two hypothetical islands and they are each populated exclusively by a different people. If you create a situation on the first island, where fertility becomes low through social norms and environmental causes and then open the borders for the other country to mass migrate to the first low fertility island, then it doesn't matter that they too effected by the lowered fertility, particularly not if the mass migration continues unhindered or if there are various ways how they cling to their old social mores rather than accept the new ones of their new host island. The result will be the same; eventually the people of the first island will be a memory like the neanderthal's are; part of some people's DNA, but ultimately gone._

The mass migration is only going toward white countries and toward EVERY white country.  That's why I call it white genocide.


Do you want sources and numbers on mass migration?


----------



## JuniperFalls (Jul 6, 2019)

Lemmingwise said:


> Do you want sources and numbers on mass migration?



Depends on who would provide those sources and numbers -- "White genocide is real and everything scary is the fault of the Jews dotcom?" 

FWIW, the United Nation's 2017 report on international migration says this:



> International Migration Report 2017: Highlights Key Facts•The number of international  migrants worldwide has   continued   togrow   rapidly in   recent years, reaching 258 million in 2017, up from 220 million in 2010 and 173 million in 2000.•Over60 per centof all international migrants liveinAsia (80 million) or Europe (78 million). Northern America    hosted    the    third    largest    number    of international   migrants   (58   million),   followed   by Africa (25 million), Latin America and the Caribbean (10 million) and Oceania (8 million).1



Link: https://www.un.org/en/development/d...eport/docs/MigrationReport2017_Highlights.pdf


----------



## MAPK phosphatase (Jul 6, 2019)

Global warming is real, is caused by humans, has already caused billions of dollars in damage due to more extreme weather, and will cause billions more if left unchecked. Nearly everyone in power knows and accepts this. Evidence of a truly massive conspiracy would have to be uncovered to make me change my mind. Unlike things like a round earth I do have to trust the scientists and research, but the number and diversity of scientists that agree with this and the predictive power of the climate models are enough to convince me.

However, many people blindly accept global warming and haven't looked at a single climate science paper in their entire life. That's fine if you're a busy person. Just accepting the scientific consensus is a safe, although not always correct, position. It's fine so long as you don't go on and try to argue that position without having actually looked at the research. However people do that with global warming and what we get as a result is people spouting incorrect lines of reasoning and giving ammunition to the people who deny the science.
This leads into my second point, blind acceptance of global warming in the presence of widespread global warming denial can be just as harmful in delaying solutions as the denial itself, since it does nothing to convince people who believe in changing their minds and oftentimes cements them in their ideas. People get caught up in telling the "truth" when the "truth" they want to speak isn't accurate climate data and predictions, it's just feeling superior and calling climate change deniers stupid. Instead they could be telling truth, without quotes, and be debating on a level field while taking the grievances of deniers seriously. Getting a critical mass of deniers turned over to "ok we do need solutions to this problem" will get the politicians turned over and solutions will start getting more traction. It was people who took climate denial grievances seriously that turned me over to accepting that global warming is actually happening.
What could get me to change my mind is if someone can show that calling other people idiots while not addressing their grievances is an effective way of changing minds.

Basically I'm saying that voting as someone who is pro-gun and believes in global warming is hell.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jul 6, 2019)

JuniperFalls said:


> Depends on who would provide those sources and numbers -- "White genocide is real and everything scary is the fault of the Jews dotcom?"
> 
> FWIW, the United Nation's 2017 report on international migration says this:
> 
> Link



From your own source:



> In   2017,   two   thirds   (67   per   cent)   of   all international  migrants  were  living  in  just  twenty countries.   The   largest   number   of   international migrants (50 million) resided in the United States of America.  Saudi  Arabia,  Germany  and the  Russian Federation hosted the second, third and fourth largest numbers  of  migrants  worldwide  (around  12  million each),  followed  by  the  United  Kingdom  of  Great Britain and Northern Ireland (nearly 9 million).



It's noteworthy that the only exception to my claim, saudi arabia, does not allow migrants to become citizens.

So your own source states that the majority of migration goes towards white countries, just as I said. It is also noteworth that this is mostly migration from non-white countries.

So besides putting words in my mouth about boogeymans, I don't know what you're trying to say. Please be a little clearer, if you can.


----------



## Slap47 (Jul 6, 2019)

BoingoTango said:


> Well, how do you feel about censoring child porn?
> 
> Gotta play that Devil's Advocate



Censorship based on personal sensibilities gives the state too much power. Just look at the UK.


----------



## Clop (Jul 6, 2019)

Lemmingwise said:


> Right and what social-political movement brought forward the social conditions where exactly that happens?


I think - and this is just me - that entitlement came before feminism. Women and children were first to the lifeboats because of obvious reasons and at some point a peaceful populace just grew accustomed to being coddled.

So even though I know what you're getting at, my answer is going to be 'welfare state.' The longer the population has zero real problems and gubmint gibsmedat, the more entitled everyone gets. And no one is ever going to be at a bigger risk of becoming entitled than a girl being held to impossible values by her mom, dad, siblings, teachers, society, government and the justice system. Feminism is just the result of a woman being so bored with the tidy and peaceful lifestyle that she starts breaking shit. If you want to turn a woman into a feminist you just tell her that nothing is her fault and that she is entitled to more than she currently has.

I'll change my mind once Sol goes supernova.


----------



## SugarSnot (Jul 6, 2019)

That anything should be allowed to happen to fictional characters and people should be able to make money off of the fucked up fiction they create. You're probably pretty bonkers if you draw stuff like grotesque gore and child abuse, but so long as you keep harming figments of the imagination instead of real people or animals then it is completely tolerable. It's okay if people tell you you're fucked up for it, but if they go after your money then they're worse than you.


----------



## Crunchy Leaf (Jul 6, 2019)

opinion: everyone on kiwifarms is exceptional. what would it take to change that: nothing. it's true.

@Lemmingwise, what do you think of the crowd that basically says 'poor people shouldn't have kids'? And with the statement that poor women have a higher fertility rate than richer ones.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jul 6, 2019)

Clop said:


> I think - and this is just me - that entitlement came before feminism. Women and children were first to the lifeboats because of obvious reasons and at some point a peaceful populace just grew accustomed to being coddled.
> 
> So even though I know what you're getting at, my answer is going to be 'welfare state.' The longer the population has zero real problems and gubmint gibsmedat, the more entitled everyone gets. And no one is ever going to be at a bigger risk of becoming entitled than a girl being held to impossible values by her mom, dad, siblings, teachers, society, government and the justice system. Feminism is just the result of a woman being so bored with the tidy and peaceful lifestyle that she starts breaking shit. If you want to turn a woman into a feminist you just tell her that nothing is her fault and that she is entitled to more than she currently has.
> 
> I'll change my mind once Sol goes supernova.



I don't really disagree, but I do think you underestimate both the influence and role of feminism. Entitlement itself is not close to an anti-fertility cult.




JuniperFalls said:


> and whatever old name Ethiopians went by when they were mentioned in Biblical or ancient Egyptian texts


I don't know what they were called in those texts, but I'm pretty sure back then Ethiopians were known as Abyssinians.



Crunchy Leaf said:


> @Lemmingwise, what do you think of the crowd that basically says 'poor people shouldn't have kids'? And with the statement that poor women have a higher fertility rate than richer ones.



I don't think wealth is the best metric for who should and shouldn't have children. If you want me to comment on a specific group that says that you have to mention them, so that I can better investigate their motives, as different groups might say the same thing for very different motives.

In general I consider arguments against fertility to be inherently flawed, especially if they're responsible or reasonable arguments, because the irresponsible and unreasonable segment won't listen anyways. So it ends up being a reduction of fertility of the reasonable and responsible. In the long run, you'll have a higher percentage of irresponsible and unreasonable people.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Jul 6, 2019)

Individual liberty is more important than societal cohesion. To change that I guess society would have to collapse from too much liberty.

Anyone can be an American. Someone who was naturalized yesterday is now just as American as somebody who can trace their lineage back to the Mayflower.

Regarding fertility vs anti-fertility--it really isn't anyone's business except for the individual woman and her partner if she decides to have kids or not. Society shouldn't be pressuring her either way because it's nobody else's business.


----------



## DontTellMeHowToPlay (Jul 6, 2019)

_The Punisher _(2005) is still my favorite third person shooter. I replayed it recently on PC and it still holds up as a damn solid game. The _Saints Row_ series came really close, but_ Punisher_ just barely beats it IMO. The tight combat/movement, realistic M-rated violence, the music, the difficulty balance, Frank's "berzerker akimbo knives" mode, ect. all really came together for this particular game. Most of all, I love how many options the game gives you to take down the enemies.

There'll be a better "hallway shooter" someday.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Jul 6, 2019)

Fagatron said:


> Belief in the supernatural is dangerous and one of the most ancient threats to human flourishing and civilization. It should be actively mocked, discouraged and ideally purged whenever it rears its ugly head in whatever form it takes.
> 
> It would take proof of things like magic, supernatural creatures or afterlife realms to make me reconsider.



I believe belief in the supernatural is necessary for our brains and society to function. Without it we fall into pits of nihilism, lose our principled morality and eventually tear each other apart. I will believe otherwise if you can show me a single godless society that functioned for any period longer then 200 years.


----------



## Queen Elizabeth II (Jul 6, 2019)

mindlessobserver said:


> I believe belief in the supernatural is necessary for our brains and society to function. Without it we fall into pits of nihilism, lose our principled morality and eventually tear each other apart. I will believe otherwise if you can show me a single godless society that functioned for any period longer then 200 years.



To name but a handful that spring to mind; Iceland, Japan, post revolutionary France and the Czech Republic.

Would you consider Confucianism to be Atheistic? I personally would since it openly poo poos superstition and belief in deities and magic even though it sometimes gets called a religion. We can add China and Korea to that list if that is the case considering Christianity only really began to become accepted after the Korean war in the south.

There are many more things to motivate men than fear of the wrath of the unknown.

As for morality, how many of the ten commandments do our "God fearing" societies today actually follow? When was the last time someone was beheaded for working on the sabbath?


----------



## Marco Fucko (Jul 6, 2019)

Belief: Cops are mostly good and obviously necessary to keep the peace. You definitely get insecure tough guys sometimes, but if you avoid doing stupid shit then you're not really going to have any issues. Also everyone who is vocally against police are huge losers with infractions, so...

What it would take to change it: lol I dunno, maybe if someone magically made me brown and have a drug problem I'd be more worried about a traffic stop


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jul 6, 2019)

Original claim was: "belief in the supernatural is necessary for our brains and society to function."



Fagatron said:


> To name but a handful that spring to mind; Iceland, Japan, post revolutionary France and the Czech Republic.
> 
> Would you consider Confucianism to be Atheistic? I personally would since it openly poo poos superstition and belief in deities and magic even though it sometimes gets called a religion. We can add China and Korea to that list if that is the case considering Christianity only really began to become accepted after the Korean war in the south.
> 
> ...



China/ Confucianism






Japan / Shinto





Pre confucian, pre christian Korea:






Post revolutionary france is not exactly a society where people didn't believe in god either. Even today the majority of french identify as christian rather than non religious (or muslim).

Czech republic is less than 3 decades old in its current form.

Iceland had gods before it was christianized, but now the majority are christians.



mindlessobserver said:


> I believe belief in the supernatural is necessary for our brains and society to function. Without it we fall into pits of nihilism, lose our principled morality and eventually tear each other apart. I will believe otherwise if you can show me a single godless society that functioned for any period longer then 200 years.



I tried and failed to find examples. Although there aren't *that* many societies with gods that had an unbroken functioning either. There aren't many experiments with godless societies either. After all, if your entire sample size has never considered trying it, you wouldn't know if that's the source of failure. For example, there has never been a society that vaccinated that functioned for a period longer than 200 years, but I don't think many would suggest that's a bad idea for society.

Godlessness is a relatively new idea and as such, the requirement of wanting a 200 years functioning society may be somewhat of a red herring.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Jul 6, 2019)

Fagatron said:


> To name but a handful that spring to mind; Iceland, Japan, post revolutionary France and the Czech Republic.



Post revolutionary France is your example of a successful godless society? Bro. Japan? Do you not see any weeb shit? Japan is one of the most spiritual countries in the world. Every city has it's own God festival ffs. The Czech Republic? I mean, wut? Also it's only a few decades old. I dont know shit about Iceland but it has a nordic cross on its flag so...



> Would you consider Confucianism to be Atheistic? I personally would since it openly poo poos superstition and belief in deities and magic even though it sometimes gets called a religion. We can add China and Korea to that list if that is the case considering Christianity only really began to become accepted after the Korean war in the south.



Contrary to what you learned from the civilization games, confucianism was not a religion it was a political philosophy and served that role. Buddhism and traditional Chinese Faith's existed simultaneous to it.



> There are many more things to motivate men than fear of the wrath of the unknown.



Not what religion is. If you want to get psychological, it's the brains reality scaffold that anchors it in the now by orienting past and future. You should read some Jung and less fedora lords.



> As for morality, how many of the ten commandments do our "God fearing" societies today actually follow? When was the last time someone was beheaded for working on the sabbath?



How many people obey speed limits on the highway? This is a strawman argument.


----------



## nagant 1895 (Jul 6, 2019)

ProgKing of the North said:


> Individual liberty is more important than societal cohesion. To change that I guess society would have to collapse from too much liberty.
> 
> Anyone can be an American. Someone who was naturalized yesterday is now just as American as somebody who can trace their lineage back to the Mayflower.


People who get in under your second belief will destroy your first. 

As for me. I think that the future is in space and I don't care what pollution has to be spilled and how many social programs have to be slashed I want human space colonization now. To change my mind you'd have to show me that all the meteors, gamma ray bursts and rouge black holes in the universe will miss Earth.


----------



## Niggernerd (Jul 6, 2019)

I still believe in the right of conquest
and don't have to worry about things being taken from me from foreign enemies we'll just manifest destiny their asses.


----------



## Marco Fucko (Jul 6, 2019)

Niggernerd said:


> I still believe in the right of conquest
> and don't have to worry about things being taken from me from foreign enemies we'll just manifest destiny their asses.



Nukes make this more of an issue but I basically agree with you.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Jul 6, 2019)

nagant 1895 said:


> People who get in under your second belief will destroy your first.


Care to elaborate?


----------



## Fek (Jul 6, 2019)

ProgKing of the North said:


> Individual liberty is more important than societal cohesion. To change that I guess society would have to collapse from too much liberty.



Social cohesion ensures that liberty means anything at all, unless you're into anarchy. Definitely where I was horrified reading this.


----------



## Vitoze (Jul 6, 2019)

Fek said:


> Social cohesion ensures that liberty means anything at all, unless you're into anarchy. Definitely where I was horrified reading this.


Or if you are a transhumanist, in which case it doesn't matter anyway.  My money is still going to be on society running our of resources before the robo rapture.


----------



## Red Hood (Jul 6, 2019)

Ford's Mustang II was the right car for the time. People give it shit for not living up to the earlier Mustangs, but it was made to be a sporty coupe that carried on the basic pony car design aspects- 2+2 seating, short rear deck and long nose, sporty contemporary styline in a time when insurance rates were skyrocketing, environmental measures were being slapped on exhaust systems, and fuel crises were making it hard to justify those fire breathing 351 and 429 ci engines. It kept the nameplate alive and booming long enough to return with the Fox platform and the 5.0 engine.

You've got to present a better argument than "it's not fast" "it's smaller" "it shares a platform with the Pinto" or "it's a Ford lol".


----------



## Marco Fucko (Jul 6, 2019)

The Shadow said:


> Ford's Mustang II was the right car for the time. People give it shit for not living up to the earlier Mustangs, but it was made to be a sporty coupe that carried on the basic pony car design aspects- 2+2 seating, short rear deck and long nose, sporty contemporary styline in a time when insurance rates were skyrocketing, environmental measures were being slapped on exhaust systems, and fuel crises were making it hard to justify those fire breathing 351 and 429 ci engines. It kept the nameplate alive and booming long enough to return with the Fox platform and the 5.0 engine.
> 
> You've got to present a better argument than "it's not fast" "it's smaller" "it shares a platform with the Pinto" or "it's a Ford lol".



It's a Ford, lol
This post made by #chevygang


----------



## ОТСТАЛАЯ ПИЗДА (Jul 6, 2019)

I believe that jews are self interested morally abhorrent manipulators of society for their sole benefit. For years they leached off of societies that whites had created while pretending to be whites. Now that they are using multiculturalism to usurp the whites and put themselves on top. Everyone already knows the statistics on how many rich or influential jews there are in business and politics. The thing that would convince me otherwise is if every jew apologized for their actions and fucked off and vowed never to enter business or politics in any non-jew nation ever again.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jul 6, 2019)

Syndrome of a Down said:


> The thing that would convince me otherwise is if every jew apologized for their actions and fucked off and vowed never to enter business or politics in any non-jew nation ever again.


If they ever did that, wouldn't that prove your initial assertion, rather than disprove it?


----------



## Red Hood (Jul 6, 2019)

Marco Fucko said:


> It's a Ford, lol
> This post made by #chevygang


I think you mean #bailoutcucksandrustytrucks


----------



## UA 674 (Jul 6, 2019)

Socks are fucking uncomfortable and a pain to wear.

Ain't changing my mind.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jul 6, 2019)

Dogs can consent.


----------



## Kamiii (Jul 6, 2019)

Loli is for pedophiles


----------



## ОТСТАЛАЯ ПИЗДА (Jul 7, 2019)

Lemmingwise said:


> If they ever did that, wouldn't that prove your initial assertion, rather than disprove it?


Now that I reread it I think your right. Guess I don't know what they could do to change my mind.


----------



## ОТСТАЛАЯ ПИЗДА (Jul 7, 2019)

ProgKing of the North said:


> Care to elaborate?


I can never tell if you are just a contrarian or if you really are prog-tarded.


----------



## The Reaper (Jul 7, 2019)

The preservation of your family’s history and traditions is one of the most important things. I’m the only one in the family with a desire to learn of my family history from my grandmother, and I have a lot of friends who don’t care or can’t wait to cut ties and never return for a holiday. It’s one of the few things that hurts the deepest part of my soul. I’d rather carry the history of my ancestors on my back than let their sacrifices fade. 

The only way you could change my mind is by proving reminiscence, nostalgia, history, tradition, and familial blood is utterly useless to a person, and even then I’d struggle to come to terms with it.


----------



## Red Hood (Jul 7, 2019)

Streetlight Stranger said:


> The preservation of your family’s history and traditions is one of the most important things. I’m the only one in the family with a desire to learn of my family history from my grandmother, and I have a lot of friends who don’t care or can’t wait to cut ties and never return for a holiday. It’s one of the few things that hurts the deepest part of my soul. I’d rather carry the history of my ancestors on my back than let their sacrifices fade.
> 
> The only way you could change my mind is by proving reminiscence, nostalgia, history, tradition, and familial blood is utterly useless to a person, and even then I’d struggle to come to terms with it.


I have to agree with this. I love learning about my family history, but at the same time it does feel like you're obligated to do better at times. My granddad was a Dust Bowl survivor that didn't leave for California, was a Sergeant from North Africa to Dachau in WWII, and started two businesses of his own and only ever had a 3rd grade education. That's a pretty hefty "he did that with what he had...what are you gonna do with what you got?"


----------



## kadoink (Jul 7, 2019)

Dead pedophiles are the only pedophiles I want to be around if I had to be around one. Nothing can change my opinion.


----------



## Hoopla (Jul 7, 2019)

Most people who talk about Marxism actually never read anything by Karl Marx and make some shit up. Looking at you, Peterson.


----------



## Kaiser Wilhelm's Ghost (Jul 7, 2019)

That anyone who claims to be a socialist/communist is either ignorant, dangerous, or both. Should not be trusted with any form of power, politically marginalized, and considered a direct threat to the freedom and prosperity of the people in their communities and in their nations.

My opinion would probably omly change after a long period in a re-education worker camp, learning how to be an effective and good member of the new society and a servant of the state.


----------



## Queen Elizabeth II (Jul 7, 2019)

Lemmingwise said:


> Original claim was: "belief in the supernatural is necessary for our brains and society to function."





Mindlessobserver said:


> I will believe otherwise if you can show me a single godless society that functioned for any period longer then 200 years.



That is what I was answering. It's unfair, considering even today denying belief in the supernatural will get you murdered in most places across the globe and secularism is a relative newcomer in a modern world very different from the ancient theocracies but this can be answered.



Lemmingwise said:


> China/ Confucianism
> 
> View attachment 830085








						Irreligion in China - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				





> While in modern history, the Taiping Rebellion, Boxer Rebellion, Communist Revolution, and the Cultural Revolution contributed significantly to the rise of irreligion and distrust of organized religion among the general populace; irreligion in its various forms, especially rationalism, secularism, and antitheism, has had a long history in China dating back millennia. The Zhou Dynasty _Classic of Poetry_ contains several catechistic poems in the _Decade of Dang_ questioning the authority or existence of _Shangdi_. Later philosophers such as Xun Zi, Fan Zhen, Han Fei, Zhang Zai, Wang Fuzhi also criticized the religious practices prevalent during their times. Buddhism flourished in China during the Southern and Northern Dynasties Period. It was during this period that Fan Zhen wrote _Shen Mie Lun_ (Simplified Chinese 神灭论, Traditional Chinese 神滅論, "_On the Annihilation of the Shen_") in reaction to Buddhist concepts of body-soul dualism, _samsara_ and _karma_. He wrote that the soul is merely an effect or function of the body, and that there is no soul without the body (i.e., after the destruction and death of the body).[15] Further, he considered that cause-and-effect relationships claimed to be evidence of _karma_ were merely the result of coincidence and bias. For this, he was exiled by the Emperor.
> 
> Confucianism as a state-instituted philosophy has flourished in China since the Han Dynasty, and the opportunities it offered was another fundamental origin of atheism in China. While there were periods in which Taoism and Buddhism may have been officially promoted, the status of Confucianism in Chinese society has rarely been challenged during imperial times. Extensive study of the Confucian Classics was required to pass the Imperial Civil Service Examinations, and this was the major (and often sole) means by which one may achieve prominence in society. Confucianism places particular emphasis on humanistic and this-worldly social relations, rather than on an otherworldly soteriology.[16][17] This produced a cultural tendency that facilitated acceptance of modern forms of irreligion such as humanism, secularism, and atheism.
> 
> ...



TL;DR: The Gods have never meant a whole lot. 



Lemmingwise said:


> Japan / Shinto
> 
> View attachment 830087



Historically, the official religion pre-Mejji restoration has been Buddhism. Specifically Zen Buddhism, which denies the supernatural exists. 

Though pure land has made inroads in the last century, Zen still remains the chief school. 

Also, you fail to detail that the Kami themselves are animistic rather than theistic; they're something the shrine visitor can touch like rocks or mirrors, they're not themselves perceived to be magical.

Theres also the cultural norm that doesn't see identifying with a religion as actually believing in it https://blog.gaijinpot.com/japan-religious-atheist-country/




Lemmingwise said:


> Pre confucian, pre christian Korea:
> 
> View attachment 830089



I only was asked for two hundred years. Korean Shamanism was supplaced by Confucian-led lifestyles for most of Korean history which as highlighted in my above article does not have a place of respect for magic.




Lemmingwise said:


> Post revolutionary france is not exactly a society where people didn't believe in god either. Even today the majority of french identify as christian rather than non religious (or muslim).



Do the French people since that time establish laws based on what supernatural agents tell them to do, or have the French republics enacted laws of explicit secularism?

Individual french people might hold supernatural beliefs, but their government and law since 1792 (with a very brief interlude of the Borbon restoration) has been and remains openly hostile to public expressions of supernatural belief. If you don't believe me, consider that religious clothing is banned in public in France today, and crucifixes, Stars of David etc have been barred from public erection for far longer.




Lemmingwise said:


> Czech republic is less than 3 decades old in its current form.



I was asked about a society, the Czech people are older than three decades. The Czechia people, like the Roma, have a very long and colorful history of being oppressed and assailed by a range of organizations usually using a religious pretext for doing so. The Us vs Them mentality is very strong and deep, and the "Them" are usually explicitly defined by their supernatural beliefs. 

You can trace their hostility to supernatural belief from the burning of John Huss, though I personally would start from 1620 (the year of the Battle of Bila Hora) which destroyed Czech Protestantism for good, but didn't replace it with anything else. (The Catholic Church attempted to convert the area, and failed miserably due to the centuries long bad blood owed from the Huss years).




Lemmingwise said:


> Iceland had gods before it was christianized, but now the majority are christians.



Iceland wasn't Christianized until the 10th century, and even then there's regular writings from the Bishops of the time complaining the native people didn't really care for their beliefs. 

Today, like in Japan, most Icelanders are actually "none" but retain nominal membership of the Church of Iceland because you have to opt out and it's more hassle than it's worth https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Religion_in_Iceland






Lemmingwise said:


> I tried and failed to find examples. Although there aren't *that* many societies with gods that had an unbroken functioning either. There aren't many experiments with godless societies either. After all, if your entire sample size has never considered trying it, you wouldn't know if that's the source of failure. For example, there has never been a society that vaccinated that functioned for a period longer than 200 years, but I don't think many would suggest that's a bad idea for society.



True, but this is where theism and the supernatural is uniquely dangerous. It might be hard to argue and reason with someone about political beliefs, but there is the potential for a reasoned discussion.

But when you're talking to someone who believes that their imaginary friend demands total submission to them or face hellfire? Yeah, it's the death of cohesion. We can't even say supernatural belief brings people together since even people within the same denomination call each other heretics or worse on a regular basis.



Lemmingwise said:


> Godlessness is a relatively new idea and as such, the requirement of wanting a 200 years functioning society may be somewhat of a red herring.



It is, but the seeds are there. I'd like it if Mindlessobserver could show us a Theocracy/Religion led society today that was at least as advanced as Western Europe.



mindlessobserver said:


> Post revolutionary France is your example of a successful godless society?



Please read my points above. I don't deny the Terror was brutal, but the French republics have been openly hostile to the encroachment of supernatural beliving factions since their inception and have laws explicitly ruling against them.



mindlessobserver said:


> Bro. Japan? Do you not see any weeb shit? Japan is one of the most spiritual countries in the world.



Then you are aware that for most Japanese religion is a bit of quaint fun with dressing up (see above), and not something they actually believe is magic?

The Czech Republic? I mean, wut? Also it's only a few decades old.[/QUOTE]

The state itself is relatively young, but the people and the states that preceded it have themselves been highly irreligious. With how much shit the Catholics and Protestants threw at them for years who can blame them for thinking theists are assholes really?



mindlessobserver said:


> I dont know shit about Iceland but it has a nordic cross on its flag so...



You mean the same way England has the cross of St George but half the country is "none" when it comes to religion?

I also love how you'll try to argue about something you admit yourself you "Don't know shit about".



mindlessobserver said:


> Contrary to what you learned from the civilization games, confucianism was not a religion it was a political philosophy and served that role. Buddhism and traditional Chinese Faith's existed simultaneous to it.



Not being much of a gamer I had to google Civilization games, I had no idea what on earth you were talking about.

Again, see above.



mindlessobserver said:


> Not what religion is. If you want to get psychological, it's the brains reality scaffold that anchors it in the now by orienting past and future. You should read some Jung and less fedora lords.



Seriously?

How many people obey speed limits on the highway? This is a strawman argument.
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jul 7, 2019)

Fagatron said:


> If you don't believe me, consider that religious clothing is banned in public in France today, and crucifixes, Stars of David etc have been barred from public erection for far longer.


"in public" means inside government schools and inside government buildings. It's fine to wear any such thing out in the streets.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Jul 7, 2019)

Syndrome of a Down said:


> I can never tell if you are just a contrarian or if you really are prog-tarded.


It’s usually both but in this case, I’m dead serious. Let me reword it. 

The government should not restrict individual liberty for the sake of societal cohesion. 

Anyone who goes through the proper channels and becomes an American citizen is just as American as anybody else.


----------



## Recoil (Jul 7, 2019)

Academia has been irrevocably corrupted by ideology and is damning us all to walk a very dark path.
Prove me wrong, resurrect the Unamerican Activities Committee.


----------



## Vitoze (Jul 7, 2019)

ProgKing of the North said:


> Anyone who goes through the proper channels and becomes an American citizen is just as American as anybody else.


I'm fine with this as being an American means little to nothing anymore anyway.  It's like a Costco Membership, your a member of an economic zone that has a border.

Come to think of it, the US is just an upscaled Costco.  Cheap liquor, boomers everywhere, cheap food, and excess.


----------



## V0dka (Jul 7, 2019)

That Michael Jackson is a pedophile.  I'd be perfectly willing to accept it someone had proof, any proof.  But all people keep showing me is photos where "He looks kinda creepy next to this kid" and "there's this one old book about boys having fun in a river from 1950".  That's it?  After all the police raids and going through his computers and surveillance on his ranch for year and a 300 page FBI report, thats all you got?  Apparently the jurors agreed with me as well.  But some people will never be convinced, because thats the image you were fed your whole lives.

Meanwhile someone like Jimmy Saville, who was knighted by the Queen and buried as a famous childrens entertainer.  Everything came out after he died.  His gravesite was destroyed.  By his own family.  If anything, you should be looking at the people you least suspect, the ones celebrated as heroes to children, considered above reproach.  But I know, I know, you really don't want to know do you.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jul 7, 2019)

V0dka said:


> That Michael Jackson is a pedophile.  I'd be perfectly willing to accept it someone had proof, any proof.  But all people keep showing me is photos where "He looks kinda creepy next to this kid" and "there's this one old book about boys having fun in a river from 1950".  That's it?  After all the police raids and going through his computers and surveillance on his ranch for year and a 300 page FBI report, thats all you got?  Apparently the jurors agreed with me as well.  But some people will never be convinced, because thats the image you were fed your whole lives.
> 
> Meanwhile someone like Jimmy Saville, who was knighted by the Queen and buried as a famous childrens entertainer.  Everything came out after he died.  His gravesite was destroyed.  By his own family.  If anything, you should be looking at the people you least suspect, the ones celebrated as heroes to children, considered above reproach.  But I know, I know, you really don't want to know do you.
> 
> ...


 

Poor Heather O Rourke. Imagine dying from septic shock from a dildo in your anus at 12 years old, inserted by the men who made you famous.


----------



## Basil II (Jul 7, 2019)

Hoopla said:


> Most people who talk about Marxism actually never read anything by Karl Marx and make some shit up. Looking at you, Peterson.


this includes all the internet commies and the neckbeards screeching about cultural marxism, whatever the fuck that is.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Jul 7, 2019)

Anyone who identifies as a fascist or Nazi after 1945 is a pretentious edgelord.

Anyone who identifies as a communist after 1991 is also a pretentious edgelord.

Nothing will change my mind on this, considering the aftermath of World War II and the Cold War.


----------



## Sprig of Parsley (Jul 7, 2019)

Feminism is not an aberration brought about by changes in society.  It is an effective politicization of the female psyche and is thus a natural position for women to gravitate to in part or in full regardless of whether they openly identify as feminist or not.  This is also why "male feminists" are almost universally men with predatory intent or other ulterior motives - because the idea of a "male feminist" is akin to the idea of a "black Klansman".  Only severe self-hate or the ability to wear the mask long enough to get close to prey can facilitate that level of seeming absurdity and contradiction.

I can't think of anything that would dissuade me from these viewpoints.  Most importantly, I've seen so few full exceptions to these observations that I don't think anything exists that COULD dissuade me.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jul 7, 2019)

Sprig of Parsley said:


> Feminism is not an aberration brought about by changes in society.  It is an effective politicization of the female psyche and is thus a natural position for women to gravitate to in part or in full regardless of whether they openly identify as feminist or not.  This is also why "male feminists" are almost universally men with predatory intent or other ulterior motives - because the idea of a "male feminist" is akin to the idea of a "black Klansman".  Only severe self-hate or the ability to wear the mask long enough to get close to prey can facilitate that level of seeming absurdity and contradiction.
> 
> I can't think of anything that would dissuade me from these viewpoints.  Most importantly, I've seen so few full exceptions to these observations that I don't think anything exists that COULD dissuade me.


Lol calm down.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Jul 7, 2019)

Rednecks and hood rats are two sides of the same coin and I don't know what can change my mind on that.

I guess poor people have poor ways....


----------



## Vitoze (Jul 7, 2019)

Syaoran Li said:


> Rednecks and hood rats are two sides of the same coin and I don't know what can change my mind on that.


In some sense, ghetto culture and redneck culture have been commoditized, simply in different ways. So they have that in common, I suppose.


----------



## JambledUpWords (Jul 7, 2019)

Cookies and cream ice cream is an overrated flavor

My mind can only be changed if I come across a good version of this​
Humans were never meant to be vegan 

Show me a human society that has lasted more than 200 years on a vegan diet​
95% of trans people do not pass well

Nothing will change that​


----------



## Sīn the Moon Daddy (Jul 7, 2019)

Sprig of Parsley said:


> Feminism is not an aberration brought about by changes in society.  It is an effective politicization of the female psyche and is thus a natural position for women to gravitate to in part or in full regardless of whether they openly identify as feminist or not.  This is also why "male feminists" are almost universally men with predatory intent or other ulterior motives - because the idea of a "male feminist" is akin to the idea of a "black Klansman".  Only severe self-hate or the ability to wear the mask long enough to get close to prey can facilitate that level of seeming absurdity and contradiction.
> 
> I can't think of anything that would dissuade me from these viewpoints.  Most importantly, I've seen so few full exceptions to these observations that I don't think anything exists that COULD dissuade me.


The correlation between calling yourself a male feminist and being a predator are why I resisted the label. Plus an old man named John told me it would be easier for me if I just kept it in my pants and that a little restraint would pay off in the end.

Of course I said that I wouldn't mind dating a few beautiful women along the way, but old John said that's how he knew that I was sane.


----------



## verissimus (Jul 7, 2019)

Anyone that says and believes the US constitution is a "living breathing document" that [magically] "changes with the times" is an anti-democratic elitist at best.  The point of having a written constitution (emphasis on "written") is to try ans spell out how the government is supposed to be organized, how it should conduct itself in general, what its powers are and aren't, how changes can be made to constitution, and at least list the civil rights the people have (can also list other rights like the right to bear arms but that isn't particularly necessary if the government doesn't have the power to confiscate people's weapons on a whim) if not their unalienable rights too.


----------



## Disgruntled Pupper (Jul 7, 2019)

Opinion: OP is a faggot

What would change it: If OP stopped being so fucking gay


----------



## Higgins (Jul 7, 2019)

Twitter is the worst social media platform and has facilitated in the degradation in discourse and there's very little that could change that opinion.


----------



## Hoopla (Jul 8, 2019)

Higgins said:


> Twitter is the worst social media platform and has facilitated in the degradation in discourse and there's very little that could change that opinion.



In general, social media was a mistake.


----------



## Higgins (Jul 8, 2019)

Hoopla said:


> In general, social media was a mistake.



At least with MySpace, you could say it introduced the average normalfag to basic HTML coding.


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Jul 8, 2019)

At least 25% of the posters in A&H are actual for real shills/feds. That's not counting the voluntary shills of course.


----------



## Basil II (Jul 8, 2019)

Corbin Dallas Multipass said:


> At least 25% of the posters in A&H are actual for real shills/feds. That's not counting the voluntary shills of course.


why here of all places? why not the usual spots like twitter and reddit?


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Jul 8, 2019)

Hunter x Hunter is the smoldering remains of an anime dumpster fire the likes of One Piece and Naruto. People who like it should be euthanized and would take a literal act of God who I don't even believe exists to change my mind on this. Even then that's gotta be a pretty damn impressive act of God to convince me.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Jul 8, 2019)

Basil II said:


> why here of all places? why not the usual spots like twitter and reddit?


Because clearly they want to harness our autistic powers for their own nefarious purposes


----------



## Fek (Jul 8, 2019)

Corbin Dallas Multipass said:


> At least 25% of the posters in A&H are actual for real shills/feds. That's not counting the voluntary shills of course.



This sounds worthy of its own thread, frankly. I'd be quite interested to read a breakdown of your ideas on the matter.


----------



## Basil II (Jul 9, 2019)

ProgKing of the North said:


> Because clearly they want to harness our autistic powers for their own nefarious purposes


To be fair Kiwifarms is a fucking dynamo when it comes to weaponized autism, look how much work and hours we've done for Ty Beard and the Amazons.


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Jul 9, 2019)

Fek said:


> This sounds worthy of its own thread, frankly. I'd be quite interested to read a breakdown of your ideas on the matter.


Haha, jesus why did I say 25% that's absurd.  2.5% is probably too high.  

Go home, yesterday me, you're drunk.


----------



## FH 721 (Jul 10, 2019)

Fruity Pebbles is God's gift to mankind. Fuck you, you can't change my mind.


----------



## DontTellMeHowToPlay (Jul 11, 2019)

Most anime is generic, uninspired garbage.


----------



## Imperialist #348 (Jul 14, 2019)

the current diversity thats being pushed for most western countries is full of shit and those that push it the hardest have a loathing of their kinsman.

i dont see much that would make me budge on this.


----------



## Hoopla (Jul 14, 2019)

People who drink coffee with miIk are subhumans


----------



## Captain Hastings Official (Jul 14, 2019)

People have a strong moral obligation to their ancestors to at least _try_ to reproduce.

I also think a lot of people subconsciously know this, which is why they get so offended when their parents ask them when they're giving them grandkids. "Ugh, thanks for reminding me that I'm a piece of shit," that sort of thing.

The easiest way to change my mind on this would be to convince me that hardcore antinatalism is true, and that conscious existence is a dreadful evil that shouldn't be inflicted on anyone.



Hoopla said:


> People who drink coffee with miIk are subhumans



I think you misspelled "sugar."


----------



## Black Waltz (Jul 15, 2019)

that half of you guys are severly autistic


----------



## Soviets (Jul 15, 2019)

People dont have free will, they are products of their environments with an inability to control their biases and rationality


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Jul 15, 2019)

Corbin Dallas Multipass said:


> At least 25% of the posters in A&H are actual for real shills/feds. That's not counting the voluntary shills of course.


,but I'm with Mossad.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Jul 24, 2019)

I've got one: 

Upwards of 90% of people sperging about Trump/the news media's treatment of him/Mueller/basically anything else Trump related, rather pro or anti, are only mad because they're hearing opinions they disagree with and are trying to couch it as being some sort of stand that all Americans would take. If it were a Democrat in the White House and the same shit was happening all these people would have the exact opposite opinions.


----------



## Marco Fucko (Jul 24, 2019)

A lot (not all) of luxury car drivers have baby dicks, especially the ones that drive aggressively.



ProgKing of the North said:


> I've got one:
> 
> Upwards of 90% of people sperging about Trump/the news media's treatment of him/Mueller/basically anything else Trump related, rather pro or anti, are only mad because they're hearing opinions they disagree with and are trying to couch it as being some sort of stand that all Americans would take. If it were a Democrat in the White House and the same shit was happening all these people would have the exact opposite opinions.



I mean yeah, just look at Obama's presidency for the American right sperging out.


----------



## .Woody (Jul 24, 2019)

There is _nothing_ redeemable about furries, even the ones who don't fuck dogs. It's a disgusting fetish that people without any personality turn to so they have somewhere to fit in. I don't make a distinction between the fandom and actual bestiality. I would gladly die before changing my opinion on this.


----------



## ES 195 (Jul 24, 2019)

Roughly 1/3rd of all homosexual men are sexual predators and are the biggest reason homosexuals should be persecuted. My opinion is based on the study that around 45% of gay men were molested as children and that it's well known that most men who were molested as children will go on to be molesters as adults.
To change my mind you would need a bunch of studies from actual neutral sources that state otherwise.


----------



## SmallTalk201 (Jul 25, 2019)

My deepest held opinion is society is under going collapse and its better be leader of your neighborhood block vs trying become president. Or care more about your immediate circle. Or something of the like.

To get a good idea of my views look up leopold kohr.   https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leopold_Kohr


----------



## CheezzyMach (Jul 29, 2019)

I believe social media is ass cancer to society and I'll forever curse the fools who made Facebook and Twitter.


----------



## Slap47 (Jul 30, 2019)

ProgKing of the North said:


> I've got one:
> 
> Upwards of 90% of people sperging about Trump/the news media's treatment of him/Mueller/basically anything else Trump related, rather pro or anti, are only mad because they're hearing opinions they disagree with and are trying to couch it as being some sort of stand that all Americans would take. If it were a Democrat in the White House and the same shit was happening all these people would have the exact opposite opinions.



And most of the people sperging about Obama were the same.

God bless partisan politics.


----------



## Spatula (Jul 31, 2019)

Vegetarianism and veganism are beneficial to society, health and the environment. 
What would change my opinion? Actual proof that giving livestock billions of tons of food and water to produce methane is good for the environment and to humans in the long run.


----------



## ConfederateIrishman (Jul 31, 2019)

I believe a lot of people on this website tend to virtue signal a lot and are not being fully honest about their opinions. Note this isn't confined to a single political side doing this either.

But who knows? Maybe this says more about me than anyone else.


----------



## Imperialist #348 (Jul 31, 2019)

ConfederateIrishman said:


> I believe a lot of people on this website tend to virtue signal a lot and are not being fully honest about their opinions. Note this isn't confined to a single political side doing this either.
> 
> But who knows? Maybe this says more about me than anyone else.


perhaps its bleed-over for some, natural for others? also given the situations that can arise and quickly spiral out of control which then leads to losses to which at times can be grievous be it monetary or socially. it may be people simply play it safe or some other reasoning.


----------



## ICametoLurk (Jul 31, 2019)

Kill everyone that isn't East Asian, White, and Jewish for the sake of the Human species.


----------



## millais (Jul 31, 2019)

ICametoLurk said:


> Kill everyone that isn't East Asian, White, and Jewish for the sake of the Human species.


Racemixing within those three categories 
Racemixing between those three categories


----------



## W00K #17 (Jul 31, 2019)

The Rappala Shad Rap is the best hard bait for trolling walleyes, but the berkely flicker shad is almost as good and half the price.


----------



## LatinasAreTheFuture (Jul 31, 2019)

Death sentence for pedophiles. I don’t care what they did, you are not meant for civilized society.


----------



## Ambidextype (Aug 1, 2019)

It's impossible to tackle the climate change as of now. To change my mind, people who believe it need to commit to it and stop driving their cars, boats and private jets then live like me. The fact that I'm more environment-friendly than those people will always reaffirm that I'm right.


----------



## PL 001 (Aug 1, 2019)

LatinasAreTheFuture said:


> Death sentence for pedophiles. I don’t care what they did, you are not meant for civilized society.



I'll go you one further. None of that pussy lethal injection or electric chair shit. They don't get to die that easily. I'd want to see a pedo's death drawn out and last for hours...days, bring back that medieval tortured to death mentality for them. 

Nothing will change my mind. You fuck kids, or support pornography that depicts it, you've given up your right to be called a human.


----------



## BW 182 (Aug 1, 2019)

One of my deeply held opinions is that most of society descended from a rapist and/or warlord, and I thought this after watching a documentary on Genghis Khan. Consent was nonexistent in times like that, but the conqueror killing the males and raping/fucking the females led to him being related to apparently 1 in 200 men in the world currently. He wasn't the only guy in history to do so, and he wasn't the first. I think if we did an ancestral test/family tree on everyone, most of us would be connected to someone like Temujin. Not much could change my mind but any relevant stats


----------



## Faket0Fake (Aug 1, 2019)

LatinasAreTheFuture said:


> Death sentence for pedophiles. I don’t care what they did, you are not meant for civilized society.



It's all good until you realise that child molestation and rape cases are skyrocketing because it's the new way to commit assisted suicide for free. It also puts more pressure on prisons to hold people awaiting execution and legal services are stretched to the limit because actually executing somebody takes a really long time to do legally. If it was as easy as this to solve the problem we'd already be doing it. I don't think using children as a sacrifice to help people die is a good idea.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Aug 1, 2019)

Crunchy Leaf said:


> , what do you think of the crowd that basically says 'poor people shouldn't have kids'? And with the statement that poor women have a higher fertility rate than richer ones


You know, on second thought reading this again, I also think some people might say that for tribal reasons, considering some groups are overrepresented among the poor. A non-racist way to have a racial position perhaps.


----------



## LatinasAreTheFuture (Aug 1, 2019)

WinterMoonsLight said:


> I'll go you one further. None of that pussy lethal injection or electric chair shit. They don't get to die that easily. I'd want to see a pedo's death drawn out and last for hours...days, bring back that medieval tortured to death mentality for them.
> 
> Nothing will change my mind. You fuck kids, or support pornography that depicts it, you've given up your right to be called a human.


Oh ya for sure, violence is absolutly the answer when it comes to pedophiles. Personally I’m of the opinion that we should crucify them by highways. So everytime you go out for a drive your reminded of what happens to degenerates.


----------



## Crunchy Leaf (Aug 1, 2019)

Lemmingwise said:


> You know, on second thought reading this again, I also think some people might say that for tribal reasons, considering some groups are overrepresented among the poor. A non-racist way to have a racial position perhaps.


Yeah, but you also see this when rich white people talk about white trash. So it's not just racial.


----------



## Marco Fucko (Aug 1, 2019)

Comedians aren't funny. There's nothing funny about a middle aged loser telling you a life story. I laugh when people are making asses of themselves, not trying to get you to laugh with them as opposed to at them.


----------



## MAPK phosphatase (Aug 1, 2019)

Marco Fucko said:


> I laugh when people are making asses of themselves


Spoken like a true Kiwi.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Aug 1, 2019)

Mostly rudementry moral stuff like murder is wrong, their arnt any good reasons to violate a human being. As well as obvious imperical truths such as fire burns, I will die.
These could only really be changed by a extreme revelations about the nature of the universe such as I'm the dreams of  sleeping god or some weird shit like that. Or if I developed some sort of psychosis.

The only one I can really think of is that consistancy and stability must begin with oneself as a foundational point.
That could probably be revised by life experiances. contradicted this and I went through a period of personal growth on the subject.

Beyond that I always try to remain open to growth. Saying you're completly impossible to persuade you about as complex nuanced subects like politics, philosophy or science implies especially if your opinion is really incendary, absolutist or goes against the grain implies you've got shit for brains. Since you've tacitly implied being proved completly wrong will not sway you.





						Dunning–Kruger effect - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Aug 8, 2019)

Reform justice is the best model of justice and should form the basis of the penal system.  Punitive and retributive justice are the result of animal instincts trying to foster prosocial behavior, but we can use our forebrains to devise better incentive schemes than "If a man steals, he shall have a hand cut off" or "If a man steals, he shall be flayed to death".
To change my mind, you would have to produce solid evidence that punitive or retributive justice schemes produce a healthier society were people are more prosocial, instead of creating a perverse incentive for antisocial behavior.


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Aug 8, 2019)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> Reform justice is the best model of justice and should form the basis of the penal system.  Punitive and retributive justice are the result of animal instincts trying to foster prosocial behavior, but we can use our forebrains to devise better incentive schemes than "If a man steals, he shall have a hand cut off" or "If a man steals, he shall be flayed to death".
> To change my mind, you would have to produce solid evidence that punitive or retributive justice schemes produce a healthier society were people are more prosocial, instead of creating a perverse incentive for antisocial behavior.


I used to think that way, but have more recently considered that the primary purpose of a justice system is to convince the populace that justice has been done, so they don't take it into their own hands, as this rapidly leads to escalations of violence and revenge.  If all that mattered to the justice system were the perpetrators of crime then a reform based approach would be best, like you say. However I think really the main purpose of the justice system is to keep our animal behavior at bay. Even if we don't all like the outcome of every trial, at least we're not usually going after the criminals ourselves when dissatisfied with the penalty.

I don't have anything like the data needed to prove this idea though, so I don't think I'll change your mind here.  Just saying I used to think very similarly, but I think at the time I wasn't looking at an important piece of the picture.


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Aug 8, 2019)

Corbin Dallas Multipass said:


> I used to think that way, but have more recently considered that the primary purpose of a justice system is to convince the populace that justice has been done, so they don't take it into their own hands, as this rapidly leads to escalations of violence and revenge.  If all that mattered to the justice system were the perpetrators of crime then a reform based approach would be best, like you say. However I think really the main purpose of the justice system is to keep our animal behavior at bay. Even if we don't all like the outcome of every trial, at least we're not usually going after the criminals ourselves when dissatisfied with the penalty.
> 
> I don't have anything like the data needed to prove this idea though, so I don't think I'll change your mind here.  Just saying I used to think very similarly, but I think at the time I wasn't looking at an important piece of the picture.


I understand the importance of justice-as-social-rage-outlet, but I personally believe that:
1. A reform-based approach to justice can be implemented that's seen as reasonable by the average person and still serve as an outlet for their anger (Because, to be honest, there's always going to be people who even if God himself came down and said "This person should be punished X for their crimes", would punish x+1 because of their animal instincts) and
2. The punitive justice system, at least certainly as it exists in America, is an unconscionable atrocity that objectively lowers the quality of life for everyone across the board.  For-profit prisons, I think, are something everyone can agree have no reason to exist.


----------



## Providence (Aug 8, 2019)

Procreation is inherently immoral, due to creating suffering and death for another person who cannot consent.  

In order for this change, there would need to be an elimination of evolution itself (which requires much suffering), elimination of a percentage of mundane suffering, a loving "god", or a definitive way to measure suffering and pleasure that proved there was more pleasure to the vast majority of lives than suffering.


----------



## HeyYou (Aug 8, 2019)

ProgKing of the North said:


> Anyone can be an American. Someone who was naturalized yesterday is now just as American as somebody who can trace their lineage back to the Mayflower.


What about British, or French? Your point doesn't seem to apply to either side of the issue because even immigrants complain in quite a few European countries that they feel no attachment or compulsion to learn about the history of the current country they live in. They don't even consider themselves British in the same way British people who've lived there for hundreds of years consider themselves British. How do you reconcile those two beliefs?


----------



## nonvir_1984 (Aug 10, 2019)

Sofonda Cox said:


> Procreation is inherently immoral, due to creating suffering and death for another person who cannot consent.
> 
> In order for this change, there would need to be an elimination of evolution itself (which requires much suffering), elimination of a percentage of mundane suffering, a loving "god", or a definitive way to measure suffering and pleasure that proved there was more pleasure to the vast majority of lives than suffering.


And remove the anxiety and fear of death so many experience.


----------



## PL 001 (Aug 11, 2019)

States that have enacted the death with dignity act should allow clinically depressed people to opt for euthanasia in addition to terminally ill people. 

If someone has made plans to end their life, and bent on carrying it out, they'll find a way to do it. Why not allow them a way to go through it with as little pain or chance of fucking it up as possible? A gunshot doesn't always work, and can leave you alive but disfigured or brain damaged. Pills and slitting wrists is an incredibly painful and drawn out death that can last hours. Running into traffic will traumatize the poor person who ends up running them over, and that's a cruel thing to do. You get the idea. Give people a way to put their affairs in order and leave with some degree of dignity and peace. 

As for changing my mind, I'm open to opposing arguments.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Aug 15, 2019)

HeyYou said:


> What about British, or French? Your point doesn't seem to apply to either side of the issue because even immigrants complain in quite a few European countries that they feel no attachment or compulsion to learn about the history of the current country they live in. They don't even consider themselves British in the same way British people who've lived there for hundreds of years consider themselves British. How do you reconcile those two beliefs?


Honestly, I don't really give a shit about Britain or France. They can have whatever (likely dumb, seeing as they are, in fact, Britain and France) standard they want. But for me an important point of America is that all citizens are equal and that you aren't automatically a "better American" just because you were born here or have the right ancestors. We don't have aristocracy.

As for history, it's both good and fascinating to know, but not knowing much more than the basics isn't going to keep you from living your day-to-day life or being a productive citizen.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Aug 15, 2019)

ProgKing of the North said:


> We don't have aristocracy.



You technically do, it's just none of the old money families are old enough to be completly redundant yet. Give it another 200 years and the Randolphs will be as absurd as some of our anarchronisms.


----------

